# Ribs cooked in plastic wrap



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

I know there will be some that say this isnt possible or healthy,but it really works.....AND WILL FALL OFF THE BONE

can be baked or GRILLED<DIV class="intro FLC" done5="0" done11="1" done15="1" itxtvisited="1" done27="0"><H1 class=Heading1a id=nointelliTXT itxtvisited="1">How to Make Mouth-Watering Baby Back Ribs In Saran Wrap And Aluminum Foil</H1><CITE done11="1" done15="1" itxtvisited="1"><SPAN itxtvisited="1">*By* Lori Burdoo, eHow Member







</CITE><DIV class=thumbnail done11="2" done15="2" itxtvisited="1" jQuery1243095681062="32"> <DIV class=caption style="WIDTH: 98px" itxtvisited="1">Who doesn't love mouth watering baby back ribs?</DIV></DIV><DIV class="info Details" itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=Rating itxtvisited="1"><SPAN class=RatingStars itxtvisited="1">Rate: <SPAN class=Stars itxtvisited="1"><INPUT id=4750344_1 onmouseover=ratingsOver(4750344,1) onclick="return rA(4750344, 1)" onmouseout="ratingsOut(4750344, 2, 2, 2, 1, 0)" type=image src="http://i.ehow.com/images/stars/star-1-2.gif" itxtvisited="1"><INPUT id=4750344_2 onmouseover=ratingsOver(4750344,2) onclick="return rA(4750344, 2)" onmouseout="ratingsOut(4750344, 2, 2, 2, 1, 0)" type=image src="http://i.ehow.com/images/stars/star-1-2.gif" itxtvisited="1"><INPUT id=4750344_3 onmouseover=ratingsOver(4750344,3) onclick="return rA(4750344, 3)" onmouseout="ratingsOut(4750344, 2, 2, 2, 1, 0)" type=image src="http://i.ehow.com/images/stars/star-1-2.gif" itxtvisited="1"><INPUT id=4750344_4 onmouseover=ratingsOver(4750344,4) onclick="return rA(4750344, 4)" onmouseout="ratingsOut(4750344, 2, 2, 2, 1, 0)" type=image src="http://i.ehow.com/images/stars/star-1-1.gif" itxtvisited="1"><INPUT id=4750344_5 onmouseover=ratingsOver(4750344,5) onclick="return rA(4750344, 5)" onmouseout="ratingsOut(4750344, 2, 2, 2, 1, 0)" type=image src="http://i.ehow.com/images/stars/star-1-0.gif" itxtvisited="1"> (<SPAN id=RatingCount itxtvisited="1">10 Ratings) </DIV><P id=intelliTxt itxtvisited="1">Who doesn't LOVE baby back ribs that are done to perfection, meat slightly browned and falling off the bone? This baby back rib recipe is deceptively easy, and there's almost no clean up. I prefer pork baby back ribs but you can use beef ribs too (beef ribs tend to be tougher so cook longer - use a fork to test if they're tender).<SPAN itxtvisited="1"></DIV></DIV> </LI>[/list]</DIV><DIV class="article FLC" done8="30" itxtvisited="1" done29="4"><DIV class="sectionTitle FLC" itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=difficulty itxtvisited="1"><SPAN itxtvisited="1">Difficulty: Easy</DIV><DIV class=Heading3a itxtvisited="1">Instructions</DIV></DIV><DIV class=thingsYouNeed done8="30" itxtvisited="1"><H4 class=Heading4a itxtvisited="1">Things You'll Need:</H4><UL class=BulletList done8="30" itxtvisited="1"><LI itxtvisited="1"><SPAN itxtvisited="1">Baby Back Ribs <LI itxtvisited="1"><SPAN itxtvisited="1">Any Dry Rub <LI itxtvisited="1"><SPAN itxtvisited="1">Salt/pepper <LI itxtvisited="1"><SPAN itxtvisited="1">Saran Wrap <LI itxtvisited="1"><SPAN itxtvisited="1">Aluminum Foil </LI>[/list]</DIV>
<LI itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=stepBg itxtvisited="1">Step <SPAN itxtvisited="1">1</DIV><P itxtvisited="1">It sounds like a strange way to cook baby back ribs but you'll be baking these in the oven in saran wrap and aluminum foil. Yes, you read that right - Saran Wrap.<BR itxtvisited="1"><BR itxtvisited="1">Preheat oven to 325 degrees.<LI itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=stepBg itxtvisited="1">Step <SPAN itxtvisited="1">2</DIV><P itxtvisited="1">Take your racks of baby back ribs and season them any way you want. I tend to just add salt, pepper and maybe some rosemary sprinkled on. Once they're seasoned, wrap each rack separately in saran wrap. Make sure that they're firmly sealed.<LI itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=stepBg itxtvisited="1">Step <SPAN itxtvisited="1">3</DIV><P itxtvisited="1">Once they're wrapped in the saran wrap, lay the racks of baby back ribs in a baking <NOBR id=itxt_nobr_10_0 style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 100%">pan</NOBR> lined with heavy duty aluminum foil. Once they're all in there, seal the aluminum foil tightly. Make sure there's no openings in the package.<LI itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=stepBg itxtvisited="1">Step <SPAN itxtvisited="1">4</DIV><P itxtvisited="1">Bake at 325 degrees for 1.5 - 2 hours, depending on how many ribs there are. In my experience, the 1.5 hours is sufficient to bake them to perfection. I usually then finish them off by browning on a hot grill for 5 minutes or so. Um....delicious.<LI itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=stepBg itxtvisited="1">Step <SPAN itxtvisited="1">5</DIV><P itxtvisited="1">For those of you who might believe that internet hoax about not cooking in plastic, look up the urban legend on snopes.com.This is a perfectly safe recipe.</LI>
</DIV>


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Been doing them a similar way with saran wrap for years - they are very mouthwatering.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Ruby tuesdays does em this way andthe ribsare still their top seller.


----------

